
Show HN: Capture current frame as jpeg via bookmarklet - projectant
https://codepen.io/dosy/pen/JrQgMY?editors=1100
======
projectant
caveats: no external images, no custom fonts, no other iframes ( but this can
be a positive as it removes ads ). Try it on google search result page,
github, bloomberg, etc. It produces a 'text only' image of the page. big pages
take a while ( 10 - 15 seconds ). some sites ( youtube, flickr ) just give a
mostly blank page.

